# [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets at Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(4-2)/(4-2)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, November 10, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Kidd / Howard / Marion / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_


> The return of Josh Howard brings the Dallas Mavericks more balance.
> 
> It seems the Houston Rockets have little choice but to go that route offensively.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dallas SUCKS!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is gonna be tough.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Holy ****, 37 pts in the 1st quarter


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Landry is just a *BEAST*.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Horrible breakdown on the end of 1st half.
A 17 point lead to 4 point lead.:wtf:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry time please.
brooks is done for today.:funny:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, shots just are not falling.:whiteflag:
Drive to the basket.:smackalot:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Can't watch the game.:whiteflag:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Everything fell apart late 2nd qtr and carried over. 

This is why T-Mac is needed..... to make plays during these dry spells.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tuuuurible 3rd quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Holy ****, 37 pts in the 1st quarter


yeah I know, then we allowed 38 in the 4th. Dang it.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Not a good first game to watch. I love the execution going into the 2nd quarter, but after that it seemed everything fell apart. We blew a 17 point lead going into the half, and just seemed lost out there in the 2nd half when Lowry was running point.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Dallas 121, Houston 103*
> 
> This is how it's going to be for Houston. The team is talented, I'm not passing off an early 4-3 (and nearly 5-2) record as some bit of luck. But the team also creates its own fortune in a way that's somehow different than the 29 other teams out there that are creating their own fortune. The Rockets have to work hard, and they have to hope that a lot falls into place.
> 
> ...


[BDL] Behind The Box Score


----------

